# Weebly website help!



## lolitat (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello, 
I own a blog (berrylita.com) run by Weebly and linked with Bloglovin ( a site where readers can follow different blogs). My blog has different sub-headings (tutorials,reviews, hauls etc..). I noticed that every time I added a new post, it did not show up on Bloglovin. I contacted bloglovin and this was their reply 

"If I understand you correctly, what you're asking for is a way to have all your posts show in one feed, even the ones you make under different headings. A main feed, sort of. This is not something we can help you with, we can't add several RSS feeds to the same blog, you'll have to create a Bloglovin page for every individual heading.

What I'd recommend is that you try contacting Weebly about this and see if they can help you to gather all feeds into one. If you get one main feed you can contact me with the address of that and I will change it for you."

I then e-mailed Weebly asking them to help me out and tell me why my blog posts are not showing on Bloglovin and this was their reply:

"'I'm sorry to say that we don't currently provide this feature. But feedback like yours makes it much more likely that we'll develop and release such an option.RSS feeds send your newest blog posts to the feed reader. You cannot specify which categories are picked up if each of your blog posts are in a single blog.

That said, while our official answer is you can't do that, there is little you cannot accomplish in a Weebly website if you're willing to think about what you want in a different light.

What if you had multiple blog pages in your site and added each blog page it's own RSS. Each feed would be different as each RSS is blog (page) specific. This is very unorthodox and it's possible that my theory wouldn't work either, as I have not tried to do it, it may be worth a small test on your end. If you have specific categories you'd like to send to a specific RSS feed, you may want to make a unique blog page for that category and test it. Make a test in multiple blog pages and see if it works?" 

I changed my blog under one RSS feed and YET it still doesn't work. I am very frustrated and confused and don't understand why it is not working. 

Please help. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Weebly just isn't a very good site platform. It sounds good intheory, and the marketing is nice, but it falls flat. What you want is something you'd need another platform for. WordPress, for example.


----------

